# Paw paw



## spunk (Mar 15, 2015)

Any one have a tryed recipe for paw paw mead. Tryed on local brew called sour paw paw. Was good. Was good that way. Wonder why sour? Like without the sourness to it too.


----------



## Bergmann (Mar 15, 2015)

Never maid a pawpaw mead. But I have made pawpaw wine. the reason many call it sour pawpaw wine is because Pawpaw tends to be acidic and when fermented their acidity is often tasted as sour.


----------



## spunk (Mar 16, 2015)

Ok thanks! never had paw paw anything. So did not know. Been real interested in what it was like so I had to try the mead.maybe someday I'll come across some fresh and try that too. Thanks


----------



## Gussman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Fresh Paw Paw recipe*

I have an abundance of paw paw's on my farm and was wondering if they would make a good wine? Do you have a recipe for paw paw wine/mead?


----------



## ostensibly (Mar 16, 2015)

Jack Keller has a couple of wine recipes for pawpaws. 

I imagine that you could probably make something interesting happen with a basic formula - 3lbs honey to 1 gallon water, yeast, nutrients etc - and a few lbs of pawpaws + pectic enzyme in secondary. I'd start with a 1-gallon batch so if you don't like the results you're not out a ton.


----------



## Bergmann (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a bunch on my farm In Marlinton WV. Pocahontas county, I have found this to be a great recipe. Although it says 2 pounds sugar I go by Specific gravity for my desired Alcohol By Volume

Pawpaw wine recipe Per 1 gallon
⦁	2-3 lbs ripe pawpaws 
⦁	2 lbs granulated sugar 
⦁	7 pts water 
⦁	1-1/2 tsp citric acid 
⦁	1 tsp pectic enzyme 
⦁	1/2 tsp grape tannin 
⦁	1 tsp yeast nutrient 
⦁	wine yeast 
Put water on to boil. Meanwhile, peel the fruit and cut into pieces. Put fruit in nylon straining bag, tie closed, and place bag in primary. Mash fruit in bag, pour sugar over fruit and, when boiling, pour water over that. Cover primary and set aside to cool. When room temperature, add all ingredients except yeast. Recover and set aside 12 hours. Add yeast. When the must is fermenting vigorously, stir twice daily for 7 days. Drain bag and squeeze gently to extract most juice and flavor, then transfer juice to secondary. Fit airlock and set aside for 2 months. Rack into sterilized secondary, top up and refit airlock. Rack again after 3 months, top up and refit airlock. Check wine for clarity after additional 3 months. If wine has not cleared, fine with gelatin, wait two weeks, and rack into bottles. Age additional 6-12 months.


----------



## spunk (Mar 17, 2015)

Sounds good.


----------



## Gussman (Mar 20, 2015)

Which yeast did you use for your Paw-Paw wine? Thanks for the basic recipe. I'm going to modify it a bit and hopefully I can get good results.


----------



## Bergmann (Mar 20, 2015)

I use red Star cote de blanc for this, However, be sure to keep the SG below 1.095 or it will alcohol out the yeast.


----------

